# Helpful tools



## daArch

I ran across these items as I was cleaning up the hard drive. Most are repurposed from other intentions, some are simply alterations.


----------------

These have been mentioned before. Caran d'Arche Neocolor II water soluble crayons. Great for touch ups and seam coloring:

















------------------------



Hanging a 2.5 gallon bucket off the step ladder is very convenient - it's always there in the same place to drop trimmed pieces. I screwed a small hooked piece of metal onto a back brace of the step ladder. 


















-------------------



This is the world famous "Holenpoker" that Parodi introduced many of us to. They need be (torturously) hand made by cutting the heads of of stainless steel "dress pins" and then plunging into the rubber roller - points outward. It's a blood letter while making it. Anyway, it's purportedly good for making unseen holes to help drying, removing bubbles, and even stripping. To be honest, I never found it necessary, but others have.


----------



## daArch

*Helpful Tools Cont*

Forever in search of a one handed blade snapper, I attached an old tape rule belt clip to this Olfa blade dispenser. I don't even know if Olfa still sells blades this way.

As you can see I then clipped it onto my tape holster on my tool belt


















When the plastic wore out, I adapted a Tajima blade container by cutting a slot in the end and then glued a piece of hard wood inside to snap the blade against and also for the belt clip screw to grab. This lasted many years. 










----------------------

and finally, trimming tools for those insanely small reliefs we encounter. Artist palette knives.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Good stuff Bill. If you ever want to part with that hohlenpoker, I got first dibs. I use mine often for graphics and wouldn't mind a spare in the shop when the first shoots craps.


----------



## ProWallGuy

P.S. Nice ghetto stucco on the last pic. :jester:


----------



## Stretch67

Lmk when ur having an estate auction. I'll buy everything that's one-off custom made/tailored. I ardy got all the "factory made" tools.


----------



## Underdog

I don't think you could get two paperhangers in a room who both do things the same way on 75% of their tools and techniques. 

The crayons are the only thing I'll comment on. Do they get into the crevice easily? It seems like the edges could be hard to reach. I use the 'Folk Art' acrylic paints that you get from Hobby Lobby. They just saturate and you can mix the colors. They do, however, dry out in storage; and I wind up buying duplicates all over the place.


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Good stuff Bill. If you ever want to part with that hohlenpoker, I got first dibs. I use mine often for graphics and wouldn't mind a spare in the shop when the first shoots craps.


If you're nice to me, I'll put in the mail. You still at Dennis Dr. ?

I've been meaning to ask if you're interested in some older trimmers - those may cost you mailing fees. 

Yup, same ghetto stucco that you've raved how classy it looks :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

That hohlenpoker is a great tool when you need it. I think I have used mine twice.


----------



## I paint paint

You are slipping a little, Arch.

In the ladder photo--well done on the drops.

In the Olfa photo--where are your whites!?!


----------



## I paint paint

Also, thanks for showing me that medieval torture device. One could come in handy all day long--paint clerks, decs, realtors, HO pets, client's neighbors--so many so often need just a wee bit persuasion. Talk softly, carry a spiked stick?

And the palette knives are the only ones I have. Used to use them frequently until I figured out each one corresponds to the size of one of my fingers/thumb. And since I used them to feather sealants/patching compounds instead of razor trimming paper, I basically leave them in the basement non-essential tool pile.


----------



## daArch

I paint paint said:


> You are slipping a little, Arch.
> 
> In the ladder photo--well done on the drops.
> 
> In the Olfa photo--where are your whites!?!


I never heard of "Paperhanger Whites" :whistling2:

I would not dare wear the official painter color and infringe on their intellectual property :thumbsup:


----------



## Gwarel

I've been using the same Olfa blade dispenser to snap blades for at least 20 years. If I ever lose it or it wears out my production rates are going south real fast.


----------



## daArch

Gwarel said:


> I've been using the same Olfa blade dispenser to snap blades for at least 20 years. If I ever lose it or it wears out my production rates are going south real fast.


Snappers are easy to make. A friend makes 'em out of his One Touch Test Strip (diabetes) container. Cuts a slot in the bottom, but it's a two hand operation. The Olfa containers don't hold as many snapped tips as my container. I would go for days even weeks without emptying it. And more than once the little flap on the Olfa would come unlatched at the most inopportune times. Picking up blade tips are a pain. 

Another friend had a wrist mounted magnet that he would snap his blade on, usually on the underside of his wrist - he said a few homeowners gave a start as it appeared he was about to slit his wrist (prolly worried about their white carpet)


----------



## chrisn

Gwarel said:


> I've been using the same Olfa blade dispenser to snap blades for at least 20 years. If I ever lose it or it wears out my production rates are going south real fast.


I have been using this one forever


----------



## I paint paint

chrisn said:


> I have been using this one forever


Yes, but in this thread we need to know which part of your body you strap it to, and what's the best form of duct tape for the job?


----------



## chrisn

I paint paint said:


> Yes, but in this thread we need to know which part of your body you strap it to, and what's the best form of duct tape for the job?


It's just stuffed down in my pouch

you know, down in here


----------



## ProWallGuy

daArch said:


> If you're nice to me, I'll put in the mail. You still at Dennis Dr. ?
> 
> I've been meaning to ask if you're interested in some older trimmers - those may cost you mailing fees.
> 
> Yup, same ghetto stucco that you've raved how classy it looks :whistling2:


Yessir, still on Dennis. Email me pics of the trimmers. If I have a bunch of them already, may not want/need them though.
And I'm always nice to you.


----------



## CApainter

So the Holenpoker is for leveling bubbles rather than perforating for removal? I like that tool, and could use it with my label making kit. I lost my seam roller years ago, and have wanted one ever since, even though I don't install any more. Where do you guys like to shop for your wallcovering equipment?


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> So the Holenpoker is for leveling bubbles rather than perforating for removal? I like that tool, and could use it with my label making kit. I lost my seam roller years ago, and have wanted one ever since, even though I don't install any more. Where do you guys like to shop for your wallcovering equipment?


And this ain't a flippant answer:

where ever they were.

No one vender carried everythng I liked

My sweeps were from http://www.paintstoreonline.com/ but I don't believe Corona makes my favorite one anymore.

I think I bought some rollers from Verne also, but someone said Embee wasn't making the good ones any more

My paste machine from Ring's End in CT - had to drive 90 minutes one way. 

Pasting table? I made

The snap off blade holders I like, with a sliding lock, don't seem to be made by Hyde anymore

9mm blades? Tajima from a Guild member out in ID

Straight edge? A pair of 6 footers when SW had some by a fluke.

Laser level directly from PLS. Back up Stanley laser level - Home Depot

I could go on and list prolly a hundred sources. It was tough getting quality equipment.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Great thread Bill. I especially like the artist palette knife trimming idea. I've always fought trimming the end curves on crown moulding and the like. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> And this ain't a flippant answer:
> 
> where ever they were.
> 
> No one vender carried everythng I liked
> 
> My sweeps were from http://www.paintstoreonline.com/ but I don't believe Corona makes my favorite one anymore.
> 
> I think I bought some rollers from Verne also, but someone said Embee wasn't making the good ones any more
> 
> My paste machine from Ring's End in CT - had to drive 90 minutes one way.
> 
> Pasting table? I made
> 
> The snap off blade holders I like, with a sliding lock, don't seem to be made by Hyde anymore
> 
> 9mm blades? Tajima from a Guild member out in ID
> 
> Straight edge? A pair of 6 footers when SW had some by a fluke.
> 
> Laser level directly from PLS. Back up Stanley laser level - Home Depot
> 
> I could go on and list prolly a hundred sources. It was tough getting quality equipment.


 
the poker (mine) was made by Parodi's daughter(I believe) otherwise you have to DIY, I feel sure she went out of business pretty quick


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> the poker (mine) was made by Parodi's daughter(I believe) otherwise you have to DIY, I feel sure she went out of business pretty quick



Yes, Parodi somehow beat the child labor laws and talked his daughter into producing a "handfull" of them. 

I'm not so sure she "went out of business" as much as "ran out of fingers".

I made mine and BOY what a task. Not something a hemophiliac would volunteer nor be advised to do.


----------



## salmangeri

daArch,

I finally had several prototypes made of the paste syringe.....the curve makes it easy to get behind seams and where corner seams have lifted....I'll be giving these out as freebies soon. They are designed to fit in any syringe and I put a type of nut at the base so you can twist it off even when your hands are wet.

Sal


----------



## Underdog

salmangeri said:


> daArch,
> 
> I finally had several prototypes made of the paste syringe.....the curve makes it easy to get behind seams and where corner seams have lifted....I'll be giving these out as freebies soon. They are designed to fit in any syringe and I put a type of nut at the base so you can twist it off even when your hands are wet.
> 
> Sal


 I kid you not I could have used that today bigtime.
Some of the seams that had lifted were close to the corner and that would have enabled me to reach so much easier. Plus there was one at the ceiling and down a corner. I had posted this job earlier, had to go back for more touch up today. My repairs were fine but with the changes in seasons, more had revealed themselves:
http://www.painttalk.com/f8/smackdown-paperhangers-vs-painters-30106/


----------



## salmangeri

Underdog,

I will let you know when the they're ready as promos......I designed them to put out a little more paste than the horse needle....and yes they work very well in corners....


----------



## 1st Coast Painting

*Cool Tools*

I have that of my most useful tools are the one's that I have created myself. Good Ideas. 

Interior Painters Jacksonville Florida


----------

